# Tower Battery (Overnighter) - August 2015



## SlimJim (Aug 30, 2015)

Something a wee bit different this time and a spot that I've wanted to see for a long time, but never quite got round to it. Shout outs to Konrad for coming along and providing the drinks 

There'd been talk about doing an explore and staying the night here for at least the past year. We originally intended to camp at another derelict structure, but we were worried about getting zapped by the then impending storm that was supposed to happen...but never did (useless Met Office donuts!)). After some faffing about on WhatsApp trying to motivate everyone, 4 of us soon boiled down to 2 of us and me and Konrad decided it was now or never and we agreed on the more sheltered locale of the tower battery  

The plan was to 'clear' the place out, get up top, wait for tide to roll back in and then set up for the night. We got down just after low tide, but found that it took quite a while for the tide to come back up.


Hurry Up, Tide! by Slim Jim, on Flickr

We got set up anyway and waited for the tide to isolate us. We had a bit of a lay down and voila - time to wander around and take some pics!


Dodgy Stairs by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Wandering around and taking our time to look at things and climbing the Observation Post tower.


OP Tower by Slim Jim, on Flickr

The shell hoist lit with tea candles.


Shell Hoist by Slim Jim, on Flickr

High tide at about 0130. You don't wanna fall in the drink here!


High Tide by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Just before sunrise around 0510. We didn't sleep much because we were up all night exploring - but then nothing a good 6 hours on the sofa can't sort out!


Conrad is knackered by Slim Jim, on Flickr

The tide has receded from the mud and we start packing our gear up.


Sunrise by Slim Jim, on Flickr

At around 0600 we spot two people approaching from the walkway. They stand beneath the OP and stare at us for a few minutes and carry on. Conrad bumps into them and gives his trademark hello and thumbs up  They seem alright and we carry on taking our pics. Here's the view from the top tier of the OP.


Observation Post Top Tier by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Underneath the barracks is an area with moorings.


Lower Level by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Chain from the remnants of an anti-submarine boom.


Anti-Sub Net Chain by Slim Jim, on Flickr

External. You can clearly see the watermark at the chain.


Prominent by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Final shot as we walked back to the car.


On The Way Out... by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Having free roam of this place all night and being cut off from the land was a strangely liberating feeling and one that I will not forget easily. The ships passing through, the waves crashing against the side of the structure and the ambient light surrounding us made this one chilled out explore! Good times indeed!  

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bones out (Aug 30, 2015)

Different and bloody good! I see someone like Guinness, top splore juice.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 30, 2015)

A really great place, overnighting here is pretty special, I would definitely recommend it to anyone who gets the chance.

This is going to be image heavy but I feel the place is worthy.

After the tide rolled in,










The tide recedes,


----------



## Rubex (Aug 30, 2015)

Wow, that's amazing SlimJim and Konrad! I would love to do this  fantastic photos also!


----------



## acer77 (Aug 30, 2015)

Awesome site, shows how real the threat of invasion was!


----------



## smiler (Aug 30, 2015)

I reckon you both get a Gold star for this post, Lovely report and pics, I liked the tea light illumination, beats the hell out of flash


----------



## acer77 (Aug 30, 2015)

Also heard this place is up for sale £500 000!!!


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Aug 30, 2015)

This looks a frickin' awesome night out man, you've got some decent pictures and that's a send off im sure Konrad will remember!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 30, 2015)

Great stuff, definitely a gold star from me too.


----------



## stu8fish (Aug 30, 2015)

Awesome. Was that your ladder?


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 30, 2015)

stu8fish said:


> Awesome. Was that your ladder?



No, some old ladder someone left there. Super precarious.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 30, 2015)

Always wanted to do this! Epic adventure mate!


----------



## HughieD (Aug 30, 2015)

That is totally epic. Both the place and your sleep over. Respect.


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 31, 2015)

acer77 said:


> Also heard this place is up for sale £500 000!!!



yup it is or was a year ago

Bomb-proof fort called Number One, The Thames on sale for £500k | Daily Mail Online

then I found this

Someone bought that abandoned fort on the Thames for £400,000 - Lists - Weird News - The Independent

there's a lot more info on the tower itself here

Spit of Grain Tower


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 31, 2015)

oldscrote said:


> yup it is or was a year ago
> 
> Bomb-proof fort called Number One, The Thames on sale for £500k | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...



How strange! I knew it had been up for sale, but someone actually bought it!? It's not even sealed off from the chavs. I wonder what they'll do with it!? It needs £1,000,000 of work doing to it from what I've heard.


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 31, 2015)

Some video footage I got. Not the best in terms of footage or lighting, I didn't have my video light due to the need for other essential kit and the interest of stealth, but any kind of video gives a better feel for places & spaces!


----------



## TheNarrator (Aug 31, 2015)

oldscrote said:


> yup it is or was a year ago
> 
> Bomb-proof fort called Number One, The Thames on sale for £500k | Daily Mail Online



Who changed the URL for the Daily Mail? That's brilliant!  

Awesome post by the way, SlimJim!


----------



## krela (Aug 31, 2015)

TheNarrator said:


> Who changed the URL for the Daily Mail? That's brilliant! &#55357;&#56834;
> 
> Awesome post by the way, SlimJim!



I did.

Looks like you had a fantastic day/night. I love the medway forts, great stuff.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 31, 2015)

That's just superb slim Jim.i love them old forts..I think I need an all nighter in a place..


----------



## gingrove (Aug 31, 2015)

Love the shell hoist by tea light shot! great report thanks.


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 31, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Always wanted to do this! Epic adventure mate!



Cheers!  Very recommended! Adds a whole new dimension to the derp/splore!



Mikeymutt said:


> That's just superb slim Jim.i love them old forts..I think I need an all nighter in a place..



Mucho thanks!  Yeah go for it - it's surprising how comfy and chilled it can be with a bit of the right kit! I don't know why I didn't do one sooner really.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 1, 2015)

What an awesome way to spend the night!Great shots from both.


----------

